# mostri del bisturi



## cat (21 Ottobre 2007)

http://magazine.libero.it/fotogallery/fg3593/pg1.phtml?from=1

scorrete tutte le foto .

orribile.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (21 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> http://magazine.libero.it/fotogallery/fg3593/pg1.phtml?from=1
> 
> scorrete tutte le foto .
> 
> orribile.


no no, non voglio vedere altro!!!


----------



## Bruja (21 Ottobre 2007)

*OK*



cat ha detto:


> http://magazine.libero.it/fotogallery/fg3593/pg1.phtml?from=1
> 
> scorrete tutte le foto .
> 
> orribile.


Questo dovrebbe togliere tutte le velleità di "ringiovanire" artificialmente..... e non abbiamo messo in conto i rischi dell'anestesia,  che non sono solo la crisi curante l'intervento....
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> http://magazine.libero.it/fotogallery/fg3593/pg1.phtml?from=1
> 
> scorrete tutte le foto .
> 
> orribile.


Raccapriccianti.
Però ...perché vedendo questi risultati continuano a ricorrervi?
Forse perché, come per tutte le cose, ognuno pensa "A me verrà bene" e prende ad esempio quelle a cui è venuta bene...e ci sono

La Spaak (1946), la si può vedere splendente a "Ballando con le stelle" ha sbagliato a farsi ritoccare anche le labbra.


----------



## Old Addos (21 Ottobre 2007)

*Va bene così*

Va bene così , le persone che si affidano al solo aspetto esteriore , a mio avviso non meritano altro.


----------



## cat (21 Ottobre 2007)

sono divetati mostri.
 tutti


e poi io continuo a non capire tra l'altro perchè ci si ingrossa in quel modo il seno.
è perchè ai maschi piace così o perchè le donne si vedono più belle così?


----------



## Old Leone 73 (21 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> sono divetati mostri.
> tutti
> 
> 
> ...


 
anche questa è una debolezza ed insicurezza, gente senza carattere  che per piacere a se stessa deve piacere prima gli altri anche a costo di fari una 10 di seno. e poi il naturale è meglio, non c'è paragone


----------



## Grande82 (21 Ottobre 2007)

io non mi rifarei mai nulla, gli unici casi che cndivido sono quelli di chi nasce male, diciamo così. Ad esempio con nasi deformati, menti squadratic ome quella donna-leonessa delle immagini, prime di seno che non si accettano, donne operate al seno che hanno bisogno di recuperare un rapporto sereno col proprio corpo. Insomma, chirurgia come terapia, ma solo nei pochissimi casi reali.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Ottobre 2007)

per me e' la quantita' di interventi il problema... se una si rifa' il naso e basta per esempio, non dovrebbero vedersi certi scempi... ma se al naso aggiungi bocca, mento, zigomi, 6 lifting, tette, pancia alla fine e' un casino e non sanno piu' dove tagliare e cucire!!!

Non sono contraria alla chirurgia estetica... pero' queste si ricuciono un giorno si e uno no!!! Alla fine se lo meritano...tie'!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Ottobre 2007)

*Ma*

1) I media esaltano come straordinarie bellezze donne evidentemente rifatte o se non lo sono che hanno lineamenti che sembrano rifatti (con bocche enormi e zigomi esagerati...). Sembra che si debba tutte avere lo stesso tipo di lineamenti e le labbra sottili una vergogna. Greta Garbo sarebbe da buttare!
2) siamo ormai talmente abituati a visi tirati, ritoccati, gonfiati che ci sembra normale che delle quarantenni non abbiano neppure un accenno di pieghe nasolabiali e con pelle turgida che una persona normale si vede sempre col viso stanco anche a ventanni
3 L'intervento che interessa (o interessarà) di più, perché invecchiare dà fastidio a tutti, è il lifting che credo sia veramente difficile da fare perché ci vuole pelle e struttura ossea che sostengano.
Lifting che non hanno reso mostruose, ma hanno eliminato solo il decadimento più evidente se ne vedono: basti pensare a Sofia Loren o Virna Lisi.
4) per chi si vede fotografata sui giornali o proiettata su uno schermo la tentazione è molto grossa.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (21 Ottobre 2007)

sono tutte uguali, dovrebbero rifarsi il cervello, ammesso che ne abbiano


----------



## @lex (22 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> 1) I media esaltano come straordinarie bellezze donne evidentemente rifatte o se non lo sono che hanno lineamenti che sembrano rifatti (con bocche enormi e zigomi esagerati...). Sembra che si debba tutte avere lo stesso tipo di lineamenti e le labbra sottili una vergogna. Greta Garbo sarebbe da buttare!
> 2) siamo ormai talmente abituati a visi tirati, ritoccati, gonfiati che ci sembra normale che delle quarantenni non abbiano neppure un accenno di pieghe nasolabiali e con pelle turgida che una persona normale si vede sempre col viso stanco anche a ventanni
> 3 L'intervento che interessa (o interessarà) di più, perché invecchiare dà fastidio a tutti, è il lifting che credo sia veramente difficile da fare perché ci vuole pelle e struttura ossea che sostengano.
> Lifting che non hanno reso mostruose, ma hanno eliminato solo il decadimento più evidente se ne vedono: basti pensare a Sofia Loren o Virna Lisi.
> 4) per chi si vede fotografata sui giornali o proiettata su uno schermo la tentazione è molto grossa.


persa io non vorrei dire cazzate, ma mi pare la Lisi non abbia fatto niente
e le rughe sotto il trucco si vedano....al contrario della loren che seppur rifatta mi sembra un rifacimento fatto bene...
credo che qualunque donna a 60 anni vorrebbe assomigliare a Virna Lisi...o sbaglio?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> persa io non vorrei dire cazzate, ma mi pare la Lisi non abbia fatto niente
> e le rughe sotto il trucco si vedano....al contrario della loren che seppur rifatta mi sembra un rifacimento fatto bene...
> credo che qualunque donna a 60 anni vorrebbe assomigliare a Virna Lisi...o sbaglio?


Virna Lisi si è rifatta ..infatti ne ha 70 e non 60...
A Virna Lisi chiunque avrebbe voluto assomigliare a qualsiasi età perché è bellissima e lo è sempre stata e lo è ancora...
Quel che disturba di più non sono le rughe, ma il cedimento ed è su quello che sono intervenuti.
Appena aveva fatto l'intervento aveva il viso gonfio da iniezioni di collagene, credo, ed era rovinata, poi si è riassorbito tutto e ha perso quell'effetto di plastica.
Ho proprio citato queste due che son rifatte bene e che invogliano altre a rifarsi con effetto poi mostruoso.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Ottobre 2007)

Non so per quale motivo hano dovuto abbruttirsi ... forse erano troppo famose e desideravano a diventare più brutti e poveri della gente comune.


----------



## @lex (22 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Virna Lisi si è rifatta ..infatti ne ha 70 e non 60...
> A Virna Lisi chiunque avrebbe voluto assomigliare a qualsiasi età perché è bellissima e lo è sempre stata e lo è ancora...
> Quel che disturba di più non sono le rughe, ma il cedimento ed è su quello che sono intervenuti.
> Appena aveva fatto l'intervento aveva il viso gonfio da iniezioni di collagene, credo, ed era rovinata, poi si è riassorbito tutto e ha perso quell'effetto di plastica.
> Ho proprio citato queste due che son rifatte bene e che invogliano altre a rifarsi con effetto poi mostruoso.


quindi allora diciamolo...se non si esagera ci si può rifare con intelligenza e con risultati eccellenti.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> quindi allora diciamolo...se non si esagera ci si può rifare con intelligenza e con risultati eccellenti.....


Già, ma bisogna avere il viso perfetto di Virna Lisi...
Il fatto è che una ...intanto che c'è pretende di sistemare quel che le ha pesato tutta la vita e ...il risultato è tragico.
Un lifting comporta lo scollamento della pelle il tirare i muscoli e poi il riposizionamento ...un orrore per sembrare più fresca quando tanto l'età c'è...
La fatica è rassegnarsi a tutto il resto...


----------



## @lex (22 Ottobre 2007)

alle superiori durante l'ora di ginnastica ebbi un piccolo incidente. un mio compagno di classe non intenzionalmente mi diede un calcio sul naso. mai avuto il naso piccolo ma almeno prima era diritto. mi ha stortato il setto nasale. la scuola non sapevo fosse assicurata e se lo avessi saputo all'epoca avrei preteso che mi avesse pagato l'intervento per la ricostruzione del setto nasale. non ci vedo nulla di male o patologico a voler rimediare ad un difetto o nel volersi al limite migliorare nell'aspetto...purchè non si scada nella patologia appunto......


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> alle superiori durante l'ora di ginnastica ebbi un piccolo incidente. un mio compagno di classe non intenzionalmente mi diede un calcio sul naso. mai avuto il naso piccolo ma almeno prima era diritto. mi ha stortato il setto nasale. la scuola non sapevo fosse assicurata e se lo avessi saputo all'epoca avrei preteso che mi avesse pagato l'intervento per la ricostruzione del setto nasale. non ci vedo nulla di male o patologico a voler rimediare ad un difetto o nel volersi al limite migliorare nell'aspetto...purchè non si scada nella patologia appunto......


Non è paragonabile un intervento di correzione del setto con un lifting con aggiunta di labbra e zigomi...
Ti consiglio di farlo al più presto: con l'età peggiora


----------



## @lex (22 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non è paragonabile un intervento di correzione del setto con un lifting con aggiunta di labbra e zigomi...
> Ti consiglio di farlo al più presto: con l'età peggiora


son passati vent'anni, ormai chi se ne frega....chi può permettersi una rinoplastica?
comunque bisognerrebbe farlo sapere a queste signore...passi anche le labbra un pò gonfie (ho detto un pò) e le tette che se rifatte giustamente sono anche gradevoli da vedere ma i zigomi sporgenti che sembrano i faraglioni di capri sono quello che di più antiestetico esista al mondo.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Ottobre 2007)

*Però*



@lex ha detto:


> son passati vent'anni, ormai chi se ne frega....chi può permettersi una rinoplastica?
> comunque bisognerrebbe farlo sapere a queste signore...passi anche le labbra un pò gonfie (ho detto un pò) e le tette che se rifatte giustamente sono anche gradevoli da vedere ma i zigomi sporgenti che sembrano i faraglioni di capri sono quello che di più antiestetico esista al mondo.....


Però la Ferilli è diventata famosa quando si è fatta gli zigomi...
Se non avessero successo non sarebbe tanto diffuso il ricorso alla chirurgia...
Lasciamo perdere il seno che è terribile perché se una ne ha poco non possono mettere la protesi sotto la ghiandola mammaria perché si vede, allora la impiantano sotto il muscolo con il risultato che il seno sembra contrarsi ad ogni movimento ampio del braccio...come se fossero i pettorali di un culturista... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




L'unico intervento devastante, ma consigliabile è la riduzione del seno per chi ha dimensioni sproporzionate.
Alex non conta quando te lo sei rotto, ma conviene farlo prima dei 50.


----------



## @lex (22 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però la Ferilli è diventata famosa quando si è fatta gli zigomi...
> Se non avessero successo non sarebbe tanto diffuso il ricorso alla chirurgia...
> Lasciamo perdere il seno che è terribile perché se una ne ha poco non possono mettere la protesi sotto la ghiandola mammaria perché si vede, allora la impiantano sotto il muscolo con il risultato che il seno sembra contrarsi ad ogni movimento ampio del braccio...come se fossero i pettorali di un culturista...
> 
> ...


infatti se c'è una cosa della Ferilli che non mi piace (e lei come donna mi piace eccome) sono proprio gli zigomi.


che vuoi dirmi? che posso ancora farmi pagare la rinoplastica dall'assicurazione della scuola?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> infatti se c'è una cosa della Ferilli che non mi piace (e lei come donna mi piace eccome) sono proprio gli zigomi.
> 
> 
> che vuoi dirmi? che posso ancora farmi pagare la rinoplastica dall'assicurazione della scuola?


Poi stanno aumentando di volume  

	
	
		
		
	


	




No ...che hai 10 anni di tempo per farla...comunque il setto nasale lo fai con il servizio sanitario nazionale 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...la parte solo estetica no.


----------



## @lex (22 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Poi stanno aumentando di volume
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si, ma solo se la deviazione del setto ti provoca disturbi della respirazione o altro e a me non provoca nessun disturbo. quindi il ssn non mi pagherà di certo un'operazione che risulterebbe solo di natura estetica.


----------



## cat (22 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> si, ma solo se la deviazione del setto ti provoca disturbi della respirazione o altro e a me non provoca nessun disturbo. quindi il ssn non mi pagherà di certo un'operazione che risulterebbe solo di natura estetica.


 
puoi sempre dire che di notti russi come un animale, che hai continui mal di testa e giramenti di testa.
sintomi non  dimostrabili...... e allora se insisti un po ti operano.


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (22 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> son passati vent'anni, ormai chi se ne frega....chi può permettersi una rinoplastica?
> comunque bisognerrebbe farlo sapere a queste signore...passi anche le labbra un pò gonfie (ho detto un pò) e le tette che se rifatte giustamente sono anche gradevoli da vedere ma i zigomi sporgenti che sembrano i faraglioni di capri sono quello che di più antiestetico esista al mondo.....


Guarda, sarò scema ma a me i ragazzi col naso storto mi sono sempre piaciuti da matti. Gli da un che di virile.

Io invece non mi ci vedo proprio, una rinoplastica me la farei volentieri, basterebbe una limatina e avrei il naso perfetto, come lo ho sempre sognato. Tutte le donne della mia famiglia hanno il nasino all'insù, ti pareva che ero io la sfigata ad uscire col naso sgraziato del nonno...Non molto, alla fine è carino, ma gli basterebbe quella lieve raddrizzata per essere perfetto.
Da piccola rifiutavo pure di farmi fotografare di profilo.

Me lo rifarei, se non avessi il terrore del bisturi, e di tutta l'operazione, e dell'anestesia..


----------



## Bruja (22 Ottobre 2007)

*In effetti*

Persa ha ragione, il lifting vero comporta lo scollamento ed il riallineamento del tono del viso.... insomma per farla breve una tranciata netta a tutti i terminali nervosi........ poi ci si lamenta che il viso perda espressione.
La Liusi ha fatto dei piccoli interventi parziale sublabiali, preauricolari e temporali, così ha "tirato" in modo leggero la parte perioculare, ha eliminato i cedimento del mento e della mandibola ed ha evitato le rughe-fosse che si formano al lati delle guance.... insomma in intervento intelligente e molto blando.........e costoso perchè è altissima chirurgia plastico-estetica.   Idem la Lorem ma più marcato...
La Ferilli ha snaturato il suo viso, e se la si guarda con occhio neutrale, bella o meno che sia è asimmetrica......le porporzioni del suo viso sono clamorosamente  anomale.... ma lei si piace e pare piaccia così!
La Cardinale che faràù certo trattamenti estetici mirati, chirurgicamente però non si è fatta nulla, si vede, ed io la trovo, al di là del gusto individuale, assolutamente affascinante e bellissima....
Bruja


----------

